# Workbench height



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

I am making a workbench for my shop. I have always used my table saw out feed table as a workbench. The out feed table has a height of 36 1/2 inches. I am a 6'5" guy and after working on the outfeed table for 4-5 hours, my back starts to hurt. I thought about making the workbench 40 inches tall. Do you think that is too tall for a workbench?


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Your back might be just generally hurting as a result of working 4-5 hours. You're getting close to bar height with 40". Then you could install a 'speed rail' on your workbench to hold vodka, tequila, rum, gin, whiskey, etc. to further ease your back pain.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I don't think it is too tall.

I am 5'9" and have two benches, one is 34" tall, the other 37 1/2". I use the taller one for hand tool work, and the other for general construction.

All the Best with your choice!


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

Redsled, that is the greatest idea I have heard yet. I wan't going to add a storage area under the workbench but now I might have to just to hold the booze!

Seriously though I think my back hurts from the constant bending over. Upper back and neck hurts. I just didn't know if 40 inches was too high.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

If you are comfortable working at the bench, it isn't too high.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

*There is no one size fits all height*. 
I say make it 40" and if it ends up being a comfortable *working height for you then* you could also build a platform to raise your table saw to the same height and maintain it as an out feed table. That is what I did …raised my saw and worktable to 37"


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

see
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/531446

Paul Sellers recommend 38" for people between 5'9" and 5'11"

You are much taller.

He made a bench with 42" height for his 6'4" assistant.

You can shorten the legs afterwards if you think it is too much.

You may raise your outfeed table to experiment first


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

All my benches are 40" high and I am 5'11" tall.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm 6' my bench is close to 40" high, screw hunching over to do a task. If you make your bench to tall you can cut some off, set some scrap on your out feed table to get you close to 40" work off that for awhile see if that's what you want.
sorry didn't read all the posts now I see others have said the same so +1


----------



## JasonWhite (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm 6'5" tall, too.

I made my workbench, cabinet counters, and tablesaw top all 40" in height and it's been perfect for me. That said, my workbench top sits on a Noden "Adjust-A-Bench" kit, so I can change the height any time I want.

- Jason


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll have to measure the height at the bar this afternoon. I can sit there and "work" comfortably for hours on end !


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Im 6 foot and I use 40 it works for me


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

We have a bench at work that has adjustable height. Coolest thing I've seen. I want it so bad I can taste it. We have another work table with a motor driven height adjust. Programmable height settings. It was 1200 bucks though. Wish it was about 1000 less…......


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I think it was Chris Schwarz who stated the workbench height should be at your outstretched palm while standing. He was probably considering hand tool work in this configuration.


----------



## Jackietreehorn (Feb 3, 2013)

6'2" tall here with 40" high counters. Works for me…


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Working height is also a function of the type of work being done.

Detail work is done in the upper chest range.

Power work (Requiring large muscle groups) is done at a lower height.

Some wood workers have different height benches for different work.

Experiment and find what works best for you and forget about what other people say about bench height.

2 Factors to consider as I see it. 
1. Your comfort especially if working for long periods of time
2. The quality of the completed work.

As stated make it higher at first so the height can be adjusted.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Like my bench right at wrist height. About the same as what the Schwarz suggested with palm height.

If in doubt, put some spacers under your present work table legs and then work at it for a few hours.


----------

